# The Difference?



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

ok, i know to many this may sound stupid, but i am new to the 350Z and obviously am very intrigued. however, when i look at the different trims (touring, track, etc.) i cant seem to tell the difference between them. can someone who is more familiar with this car give me insight into what i'm missing?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

The main difference between the touring trim and the track trim is that the track version comes with Brembo brakes, Rays Eng. wheels, air diffusers and maybe a tighter suspension.


----------

